# Stihl Advice MS 270 WB or MS 290 FB?



## homebrewz (Jun 16, 2010)

I'm in the market for a new saw, and have been doing lots of reading on here. I tried really hard not to start another "which saw should I buy thread?", but if I can get a little more info, I think I'll feel better when I go to the dealer and drop a bunch of cash. This all started when a large cherry tree came down in my Mother's yard earlier in the spring. It took out part of a deck on her pool, so some of the insurance money is going to fund the new saw purchase providing I can get the mess cleaned up. (So, double score.. free wood and a new saw!)

I cut about 1 to 2 cords a year and buy the rest, but I'm hoping to cut around 4 cords a year (ash, maple, cherry, and some oak, hickory and beech) and totally supply my wood needs. Based on what I've read, my needs, and the location of what seems to be a decent Stihl dealer nearby, I've decided to get either a MS 270 Wood Boss or a MS 290 Farm Boss. The 270 is about 1.3 pounds lighter, has 5 less cc's, and costs about $70 more. I'm not sure what other differences there are? I'm a little concerned that the extra weight will be too much for me.. I'm not a big guy (5'9", 155#), but I think I would really enjoy having the extra power when I need it, so I'm leaning a little more towards the 290. 

I'll probably get an 18" bar for it. Any chain recommendations? I'd be mostly cutting deadfall and some felling and working with trees that are around 12" to 20" in dia. Occasionally something bigger, but I split mostly by hand so I don't want to get into really big stuff. This will be my only saw for most of the year until I get around to finding a donor body for my leaky Husky 141 with the cracked oil reservoir. Thoughts? 

Thanks!


----------



## twitch (Jun 16, 2010)

I went with the MS270.  A little lighter and has good anti-vibration.  I've cut 3-4 cords with it so far and I'm impressed.  The last two years I used an old Mac, and could only cut for about an hour because of the vibration. Not any more!


----------



## smokinj (Jun 16, 2010)

I think you pick 2 good saws to compare I like the 290 just because its very though saw to kill but with what your (cutting and its not a lot of wood) just go to the dealership and see what fills better.


----------



## midwestcoast (Jun 16, 2010)

Haven't run a 290, but my buddies 280 (270 with larger Piston & cylinder) is very nice to use.  It seems to flood easily, but I think thats operator error   the anti-vibe may be better on the 270/280.  Don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jun 16, 2010)

Every time I've played with the 290 I've walked away thinking it was a pig.  Reliable? Yup.  Somewhat powerful? Yup. Good power to weight ratio? Nope.  Oink oink.
I get lambasted every time I post on this topic, but on things I'll be using for long periods of time I'll gladly pay a bit more to save weight.

S


----------



## computeruser (Jun 17, 2010)

Either will do fine.  These are not screaming high performance saws.  They're not supposed to be.  They're reliable home-farm-construction-truck saws, and they fill this role very, very well.

I've run the 270 a bit.  It's a nice saw.  I've run the 290 a ton.  It's a nice saw and I cut a mountain of wood with mine when I had it, and a few family/friends who run them have been quite satisfied.  They're within a very small margin of one another in HP and torque; your ability to file a chain will make a bigger difference than the power differential between the two.  Neither should run more than an 18" bar for best results.

I get the whole power-to-weight thing, but it generally comes with a pricetag that most people's use doesn't justify.  At four cords per year of <20" wood, your time and energy are better spent putting a good edge on your chain, really.

Now if you find yourself in bigger wood all the time, running the saw for long periods of time, or cutting huge volumes of wood, then neither the 270 or 290 would be the sort of saws I'd have in mind to use.  But that's not the question you asked or the situation you envision finding yourself in.  It's about finding the right tool for the job, after all.  So go handle the two saws, see which one feels right to you, and then buy that one and go cut some wood!


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jun 17, 2010)

I've never ran a 270, so I can't say a thing about it.  However, I do run a 290.

When I get tired, I stop cutting.  It's not worth the chance I'll do something stupid.  After running it a while you will get an idea of when you will need more gas or bar oil.  It's a perfect time for a break.  Fill the oil and gas...  check the air filter... clear what you've cut out of the way.  Grab some water or soda... you will know when it is time to cut again.  

I also run a 16" bar on mine.  I recently bought a 20" because I needed to drop a large tree, but I think most people would be surprised how much can be done with a 16" bar.  

In July I'll be over at a friend's house in Cobleskill.  I'll bring my saw and some gas if you want to try handling a 290.  In Aug I'll be over at SUNY every day if you are still looking at that time.

The Agway across from SUNY seems to be a good Stihl shop.  Their prices are much lower than All Seasons in Schenectady.  


Matt


----------



## smokinj (Jun 17, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> Every time I've played with the 290 I've walked away thinking it was a pig.  Reliable? Yup.  Somewhat powerful? Yup. Good power to weight ratio? Nope.  Oink oink.
> I get lambasted every time I post on this topic, but on things I'll be using for long periods of time I'll gladly pay a bit more to save weight.
> 
> S



lol 2 lb isnt crap when your moving a few tons a day.....I just grab the one that still has fuel in it. Even if its 15 lbs heavier, heck there is ton and a half with a cord of wood time more of an issue than a couple pounds on a running saw.


----------



## homebrewz (Jun 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies so far. It looks like I'm going to go back to the dealer and compare feel and weight for a little while. At least I will have it narrowed down to a couple of saws whereas the last time I went I looked at almost everything. 

Someone at the first dealer I went to said both of those saws would be too small if I was cutting around 4 cords a year. I don't know if he really thought that or if was just trying to make a sale. Either way, I left with a catalog and said I would be back. 

EBL, that's a generous offer, thanks. However, I need to make this purchase in the next week. I have to start cutting up this tree and keep my end of the bargain. I'll probably be going to the dealer on Route 20 in the Town of Sharon.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 17, 2010)

I have an 029 that we bought back in '96. It has a 20' bar and I run Stihl full chisel, non safety chain. It has been totally reliable. Wood is heavy. If a pond or two of saw is an issue, how are you gonna move the wood? The 029/MS290 is a work horse. Affordable and reliable. As said above. keep a the chain sharp and the air filter clean and you will be fine.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jun 17, 2010)

I bought a Snowpeak titanium stove, Osprey pack, and all my other hiking gear so I could carry 18# for three days instead of 30.  I bought Timberland Pro titanium toes instead of steel so I wouldn't have to lug an extra pound on my feet.  I've got LiIon tools so I am holding a pound less over my head when working.  I bought a 361 instead of a 390 so I could carry 2 pounds less for 8 hours a day.

Yes, wood is heavy, but using a heavier and clumsier saw when there are better options just doesn't make sense to me.  It's like buying a steel Corvette instead of the ZR1 with CF!  Unless, and ONLY unless, price is the most important factor.

S


----------



## smokinj (Jun 17, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> I bought a Snowpeak titanium stove, Osprey pack, and all my other hiking gear so I could carry 18# for three days instead of 30. I bought Timberland Pro titanium toes instead of steel so I wouldn't have to lug an extra pound on my feet. I've got LiIon tools so I am holding a pound less over my head when working. I bought a 361 instead of a 390 so I could carry 2 pounds less for 8 hours a day.
> 
> Yes, wood is heavy, but using a heavier and clumsier saw when there are better options just doesn't make sense to me. It's like buying a steel Corvette instead of the ZR1 with CF! Unless, and ONLY unless, price is the most important factor.
> 
> S



lol I camp off of a Kayak weight can be a big factor but tell that to an 660/880 its really not the most important fact like you make it......If it was I would have keep my 361 and use it more...the fact is the 460 is a couple pounds more and I would take that saw over the 361 all day long unless it was out of gas then I would grab the 361 and it lacks power big time. Do a big stump and the 880 is the one to grab again now where talking 10lbs deference....361 is not making cancer any better and would not mind a ported 390 over a stock 361.....Point is they all work and all have advantages weight is not as important in the whole scheme of things.


----------



## KB007 (Jun 17, 2010)

My neighbour just bought a 270 - tried it Sat - nice machine.  Like my Husq better, but it seemed like a pretty solid good cutting machine.  Might be a bit better with a longer bar, but that's just me...


----------



## HittinSteel (Jun 17, 2010)

The dealer that said you needed to go bigger for 4 cords is nuts...... Both saws will run an 18" bar with good authority, which allows you to handle some monster wood if you cut from each side.

The 290 is a little pudgy but when the warranty runs out, drill a hole in the muffler, retune and you will have a totally different saw that is very impressive.

I'd save the cash over the 270 and buy the 290. Use the extra money to buy a few loops of Stihl RSC non safety yellow chain (make sure the dealer also switches out the green chain that comes with the saw).

Just my opinion, so make sure to handle them both. Can't really go wrong with either one, just make sure to get the chain suggested above.

Good Luck.


----------



## Flatbedford (Jun 17, 2010)

thinkxingu said:
			
		

> It's like buying a steel Corvette instead of the ZR1 with CF!  Unless, and ONLY unless, price is the most important factor.
> 
> S



Sometimes an Impala will do just fine too. Both cars will get you to work just fine, only one will leave you with a bunch of money to spend on other stuff.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 17, 2010)

Somebody help me here these 2 saws are not = the 290 is 6cc's more and 70 bucks cheeper and 2 pounds heavier......Well now I always say there is no subs. for cubic inchs and its cheeper...Hittinsteel said it best!


----------



## twitch (Jun 17, 2010)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> Somebody help me here these 2 saws are not = the 290 is 6cc's more and 70 bucks cheeper and 2 pounds heavier......Well now I always say there is no subs. for cubic inchs and its cheeper...Hittinsteel said it best!



The 270 also has the advanced anti-vibration.  I haven't run a 290 so I can't compare, but that's one thing that I personally was looking for.


----------



## smokinj (Jun 17, 2010)

twitch said:
			
		

> smokinjay said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok I knew there was more there....


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Jun 21, 2010)

I run the 270. Cut 6 cord of log length a couple weeks back, no problem. Did the same last year with that little Stihl. I don't need anything heavier, the 270 will take care of anything I'll ever need it for.


----------



## Uper (Jun 21, 2010)

I have the 290 and have cut between 35 and 40 cords over the 3 years that I've owned it.  So, it will handle the work.  I'm amazed at how smooth mine runs after some of the abuse.  But, it is a little heavy for me as I have a small frame.  Even so, I plan on running it until it dies.  It is a very good saw.  I have the 18" bar on it and it came with the safety chain.  I have since filed down the depth gauges and returned the free green chain for a yellow.  Just watch for the kickback if that is what you go with.  I haven't had any problem with that, but I hang on tight!


----------



## mike1234 (Jun 23, 2010)

I have both the 290 and 270, I run both of them with the 20" bars, and full chisel chain.  I thought they were both a little underpowered when I bought them (probably because I run a 20" bar, 18 or 16 would probably work better), modifying the muffler helps, more with the 290 then with the 270.   

When I have wood to cut, I grab the 290, and I will gas it over and over and use it instead of grabbing the 270.  The 290 is a better saw. The 270 gets used when the chain for the 290 needs touched up, it's faster the change saws.

I cut 8 cords 2 years ago with mostly just the 290, 16 cords this year using both, but the 290 probably got 80% of the work.  

When I buy another saw, I'm going bigger, if I was only cutting 4 cords / year, I'd buy the 290 and 2 full chisel chains.


----------



## homebrewz (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, I went with the 290. Picked it up last Saturday. They were very helpful and the place even sent me a thank you card a few days later. I went with the 16" bar and asked for the half-chisel chain. They said they're were two chains available, safety and non-safety. The difference was on the safety chain, there is an extra bit next to each raker to prevent kickback. So, I'm guessing this is the half-chisel? Either way, it cuts really well. I'm only into some medium-sized cherry right now and it screams through that. Been cutting a little bit of sugar maple too, which goes a little slower. It came with an extra chain, so I got the full chisel, which I will throw on once I log a few more hours cutting and get used to the handling of the saw.

Thanks for the help folks!


----------



## HittinSteel (Jul 23, 2010)

That will be a great saw for your use...many many happy owners out there. Have fun and be safe.


----------



## smokinj (Jul 23, 2010)

HittinSteel said:
			
		

> That will be a great saw for your use...many many happy owners out there. Have fun and be safe.



+1


----------



## homebrewz (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks! Still in the break-in period. Now its generally too hot to cut and I have a pile of real-life work to do. I'll be doing a lot of cutting soon though!


----------



## smokinj (Jul 23, 2010)

homebrewz said:
			
		

> Thanks! Still in the break-in period. Now its generally too hot to cut and I have a pile of real-life work to do. I'll be doing a lot of cutting soon though!



You will notice it getting a little louder as you use it, And hearing less chain noise...Rings seating and your power level goes up quite a bit.


----------

